# 12th June: Manchester 2 Blackpool VV + Classic Car Run



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Not exactly a TT event, but it does involve cars..

On Sunday 12th June Lancashire Automobile Club will be running the Manchester to Blackpool Veteran Vintage and Classic Car Run.










This Allard won the Concours..

More details nearer the time, or have a look at the LAC web site.

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Interesting  
Is there a _Specials_ Entry like in the Bolton CC Run for, say, TTs :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Interesting
> Is there a _Specials_ Entry like in the Bolton CC Run for, say, TTs :wink:


A classic TT run ,,, now that could be a first    :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 
Been on the Bolton Classic Car Run a few times (Special Cherished Cars Entry). It was for a charity (forgot which one now) and good fun 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Well mine is an old calssic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Muuuaaahhhhhhhh :lol: :lol:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

You could always approach LAC, as entries are down a bit this year and a gaggle of TT's might be a welcome sight. In previous years, it has coincided with a Jaguar event, and I think there was a Merc group there one year as well.

The run is NOT a timed event so it doesn't matter how quickly you get there.

In august LAC are running another event for Classic cars, called the Coast to Coast. It starts on a Saturday morning in or around Blackpool and runs across to Scarborough. On the Sunday it does the return journey.

John


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Just got this back from Ronn Middleton of Lancashire Automobile Club..



> There is a Special Car Section for Moderns such as TT's
> 
> Regards
> Ronn


So if you fancy entering, go for it..

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> Just got this back from Ronn Middleton of Lancashire Automobile Club..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be free that weekend but wouldn't want to be the only TT there. Anyone else fancy coming??


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll be there, but will be manning one of the passage controls. I normally follow the route through when my control closes.

John


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this back from Ronn Middleton of Lancashire Automobile Club..
> ...


 I should be free that weekend so looks like 2x TT's ,,,,,,,  any more you TT'ers out there 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > MacBuff said:
> ...


So, with John who will marshall us we'll be 3 already ... and rising?? :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Who is the 3rd  :wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

davidg said:


> ..Who is the 3rd  :wink:


I'll be a virtual third.. 

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Well, that'll be John aka MacBuff :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like we need more support!!!

Do we still have this Manchester Rep or did he quit? :roll: :roll:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I put together a few clips of previous VV runs, and have them encoded as a DivX file at http://voyager.mcc.ac.uk/~john/vv.divx. The file is around 360MB and includes extracts of three runs from the 1990's.

Regulations/Entry-forms are online at the Lancashire Automobile Club website.

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So are there any more TT folk who want to _drive to the beach _:roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> So are there any more TT folk who want to _drive to the beach _:roll:


Come on you lot  ,, let us show the old cars what a future classic is going to be


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> So are there any more TT folk who want to _drive to the beach _:roll:


the car to go to Blackpool in is a TVR....

...or at least come back with one!

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So are there any more TT folk who want to _drive to the beach _:roll:
> ...


How about cycling :roll:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

The entry list so far is..



> 1965 Chorley Nissan Sports
> 1960 Triumph TR3a
> 1955 Rover P4 â€œ75â€
> 1955 Jaguar XK140
> ...


No TT's I see :-(

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, John, I completely for got about this  
I'm doing a course in Manchester over the weekend 11th/12th June.
Hopefully next time round 

But you have a great entry list: have fun. I hope the weather will be nice for all participants [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Sorry, John, I completely for got about this


No probs..



> I'm doing a course in Manchester over the weekend 11th/12th June.
> Hopefully next time round
> 
> ..


If you are near Castlefield or the Town Hall from around 0800 onwards why not just watch them start off - It might wet your appetite for next year.

My control is in Westhoughton on the A6, from 0900 till around 1100..

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, John, I completely for got about this
> ...


The course is not far from the Lowry at one of the quays and starts 9:00am both days. So, if you're going somewhere along there I shall peep out of the window if I can


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I've just received an updated entry list for this Sunday's event, and we have 45 entries so as long as the weather holds it should be a good run.

The first car (a 1913 Crossley RFC) leaves manchester at 09:00 and then at intervals till the last car (a 1987 Ferrari 328GTS) at 09:25.

The cars should arrive in Blackpool at Arnold School from 13:00 onwards.

Arnold School are running a 'Community Fun Day' as well from 11:00 to 16:00..

http://www.arnoldschool.com/calendar.php

Its a pity there won't be a gathering of TT's there as well..

John


----------

